# NEED 1/32 Decals for He 100



## dr 1 ace (Mar 4, 2021)

Looking for any unused decals from 1/32 Special Hobby He 100 (He 113 Propaganda Fighter)kit #32009, just need the " Unit Markings".


----------



## SpicyJuan11 (Mar 11, 2021)

dr 1 ace said:


> Looking for any unused decals from 1/32 Special Hobby He 100 (He 113 Propaganda Fighter)kit #32009, just need the " Unit Markings",


Which ones, exactly?


----------



## dr 1 ace (Mar 12, 2021)

Would like any/all the unused you do not want/need.


----------



## SpicyJuan11 (Mar 18, 2021)

dr 1 ace said:


> Would like any/all the unused you do not want/need.


I just bought it brand new


----------



## SpicyJuan11 (Apr 2, 2021)

dr 1 ace said:


> Would like any/all the unused you do not want/need.


Are you still needing some?


----------



## dr 1 ace (Apr 2, 2021)

SpicyJuan11 said:


> Are you still needing some?



Thanks, but another fellow has already come thru !


----------



## SpicyJuan11 (Apr 9, 2021)

dr 1 ace said:


> Thanks, but another fellow has already come thru !


Great! Good luck!


----------

